# One way to motivate a picky eater



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My daughter's miniature schnauzer stayed with us last might. I can't really say he's a picky eater - he eats the same Canidae kibble that Esther does - but he eats when he gets around to it.

This is a problem for people and dogs on a schedule. He's missed a few meals because nobody could sit around for four hours and wait for him to eat. His weight and general health are good, so he's not starving.

This morning I let both dogs out and then fed them in the kitchen - about ten feet apart. Esther inhaled her kibble with her usual gusto and Zeke adopted his usual I-can-take-it-or-leave-it approach - right up until Esther started to wander over to see if Zeke needed any help with his breakfast.

I would not allow her to get too close, but Zeke didn't know that. He decided that, with a hungry Plott hound standing by, now might be a better time to eat than later.

I think a lot of domestic breeds have lost that sense of dining urgency and Esther will cheerfully offer her services to anyone who is having a problem with that.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

If the dog is always like this, and not just at a house other than her own, I would get a full panel Thyroid check. T3 T4 A3 A4 included. We had that with Femka when she first got here. She was only 65 pounds, very thin. And we were told it was because she was a picky eater. Of course I feed raw, but the diet she eats is a good one. If she is, it will take about 3-4 days before the pill starts working. She would take a pill am and pm and its a simple fix. 
Second of all if it is only at your house, she could just be intimadated eating so close to a big dog, or one she perceives as "alpha". For that reason, all 4 of my dogs eat in different rooms. ( also to prevent one to inhale to try and get anothers..). 
Schnauzers are a breed also prone to thyroid problems. ( I am starting to think what breed isnt at this point in my life..).


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Did I fail to mention that his weight and health are good?

I am slowly learning that some dogs just don't eat like hounds and labs and some owners, like my daughter, have never taught the dog that meals are to be eaten when provided. You get 15-20 minutes to eat and, if you choose not to, you'll just have to wait until the next scheduled meal.

In Zeke's case, it makes no difference if he's home or with us. I feed them together, but I supervise and I have no problem keeping Ester at a respectful distance while Zeke is eating.

Just between you and me, I don't think that little dog is the least bit intimidated by Esther.

I suppose free feeding must work for some.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

That is a good way to motivate a picker eater LOL!!!! 

Esther: Hey! if your not going to eat that let me have it.
Zeke: I don't think so.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

RonE said:


> My daughter's miniature schnauzer stayed with us last might. I can't really say he's a picky eater - he eats the same Canidae kibble that Esther does - but he eats when he gets around to it.
> 
> This is a problem for people and dogs on a schedule. He's missed a few meals because nobody could sit around for four hours and wait for him to eat. His weight and general health are good, so he's not starving.
> 
> ...


 Nothing like a big dog wanting whatcha got to make you value it a bit more... Most times Ella chows right down, on occasion tho she leaves a bit in her dish. I pick it up after about 10 min. I just figure she's the better judge of her growth phases and will eat if she's hungry. Our last dog Schatzie was a free feeder. We didn't get him till he was 9 and he'd always free fed and did well that way. He was an only dog so that eliminated many of the free feeding issues, his weight was always good until toward the end when he was starting to decline he didn't eat well. At that point I started preparing meals for him to supplement his kibble that remained out. So yeah, i guess free feeding does work for some, definetly not what I'd recommend for a puppy.


----------

